# Question about Black and White Ocellaris Clown



## huntrjumpr61 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello I just recieved two "Black and White Ocellaris Clownfish" over an internet order from marinecenter.com. I have two other true percula clowns and these so called black and whites are only a deeper shade of orange. Is it typical for them to need time to adjust before they are true black, or did i recieve another type of clown and not a black and white ocellaris? I am new to the saltwater aquarium world and i dont want to sound stupid emailing the website if all they might need is time. They are eating and moving around just fine. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Black Clowns dont get black untill they are mature. You must have fairly young ones.

Here is some info: http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1114


----------



## biglar (Feb 14, 2008)

How big are your clowns? I know at my LFS they have a few 4 inch long black and white clowns and they still have a little orange around there face area and they are almost fully grown.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

The color on black and white occelaris can vary from solid black and white, to black and white with an orange face, to the occasional "dark orange" specimin, it just depends on the breeder you get them from.


----------

